# Blackpool



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

It isn't black and it isn't a pool; it's a northern English seaside resort just forty miles from where I live, notable for its annual illuminations, its tower and housing the home of ballroom dance in its world-famous Blackpool Tower Ballroom. Despite being a seaside resort, it isn't always sunshining there....:smile:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

aaaaaaaaah memories of blackpool when i was a child it was always there or rhyl in wales lol
 nice work!!!


----------

